# When to remove eggs!



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

So I have a little deliema! I set eggs in my classroom 1 week ago today! They will be on day 18 on Easter Monday! The school will be closed! Then the Friday before when they will be on day 15 is Good Friday, the school will be closed again! Should I take them out of the turner on Thursday or in the Tuesday when they are on day 19? 

Thanks!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thursday. That way if there are any early hatchers they will not be in the turner.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I wish my daughters school would do this. I think it would be great for all of the kids there to learn how baby chicks are born from an egg. I may talk with the principal and see if they want to try it next year, I have plenty of fertile eggs to donate. I know my daughter wont be going there next year, however there are tons of little ones that I am sure would enjoy seeing them hatch.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Definiatly! Lol, I don't think any eggs will hatch on the Tuesday, it will be day 19, all my silkies hatch on day 20 and 21!


----------



## BamaChicks (Mar 24, 2014)

My sons' school hatched out chicks in kindergarten and then again in 3rd grade. They loved it. I just had a lady I bought some hens from give me 18 Ameracauna eggs to donate to one of the kindergarten classes. The teacher said the students were so excited to see the green eggs. I have never hatched any myself and we are putting 26 in the bator tomorrow- I feel as excited as those little school kids must! ♥♥♥


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

BamaChicks said:


> My sons' school hatched out chicks in kindergarten and then again in 3rd grade. They loved it. I just had a lady I bought some hens from give me 18 Ameracauna eggs to donate to one of the kindergarten classes. The teacher said the students were so excited to see the green eggs. I have never hatched any myself and we are putting 26 in the bator tomorrow- I feel as excited as those little school kids must! ♥♥♥
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


Sounds like me, I got me some green eggs yesterday in the mail, I was so excited. I have never seen them before. Sure we see photos all the time but these were huge and green, and to touch them was such a surprise. They are going in the incubator today at noon time, can't wait to see them hatch.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Sounds really fun! The students love it !!


----------

